# JPEG / Exif nur in einfach ...



## The_God (5. Jan 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche eine einfache Möglichkeit das Aufnahmedatum eines JPEG Bildes auszulesen (evt. über MetaDaten??). Hab nun schon ein wenig gegoogelt und auch Packages zum EXIF auslesen gefunden (funktionieren auch). Nur mir wird jetzt schon übel wenn ich an die ganzen Versionsunterscheidungen denke 
Besteht nicht irgendwie die Möglichkeit nur das Aufnahmedatum eines JPEG "einfach" herauszufiltern (evt. parsen)?
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Noctarius (5. Jan 2010)

Kann man das nicht mit dem Advanced Imaging API machen? (Java Advanced Imaging (JAI) API)

edit: Solved a problem? Write about it!: Java and Jpeg Metadata


----------

